# cigar tube problem - need advice



## Vantage (Jun 7, 2012)

Yesterday I stopped into my local B&M and picked up a xikar digital hygrometer and while I was there I saw a travel tube for cigars, it was basic black push top tube and I thought for $4 it was worth getting so that I could take a cigar back and forth places. Well my problem is my cigar is now stuck in the tube. I specifically asked the lady what ring gauge the tube would hold and she said she thought up to 56 but she went to the trouble to grab a cigar from her walk in humidor and she said that it was only a 54 ring gauge, I said ok well that's good because that's what my cigars are so I bought it... I put one in this morning and that damn thing is stuck and now the cap is pulling off from attemptto pull the cigar out so really this cigar is trashed.

Im gonna run back to the store today and show them but do you think I should expect a replacement cigar since they told me it would hold a 54 ring gauge and clearly it doesn't... im new to smoking but I've been supporting them pretty regularly as they are the closest to me. The cigar is an Acid so if they don't replace it I guess I can take a loss on it but I really don't want to, to me its principal...

Opinion or advice for what I should do?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

You asked for opinions mine is $4 don't bother cut the other end and try to push it out. You wasted $4 but may save your cigar.


----------



## Vantage (Jun 7, 2012)

I was thinking about that just because its $4 as opposed to a $9 cigar... the problem is I think this cigar is trash anyway because I tried to pull the cigar out and crushed the cap, now the wrapper is coming off. Looks like ill have to trash this cigar and learn rather then look like an ass by going to the store to request a new cigar...

I was thinking about just trashing this cigar and then putting something down in the bottom of this tube so that the cigar can't go to far down in and get stuck... 

I just don't know what to put in the bottom that wont suck the moisture out of the cigar in the time its in there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Once you get the cigar out, you could cut what is left up and smoke it in a pipe.

four buck tube
nine buck cigar
four buck cob

lesson learned for less than twenty bucks


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, I know it seems to be too late for this advice, but since you would've clipped the cap anyway, I would have used a good wood screw - screw into the end of the cigar deep enough to get a hold then gently pull it out.

If you haven't "cut" the cigar tube yet, this is probably the way to go anyway. The tube is still good for 50 RG smokes, right?

I wouldn't come out and "ask" for the B&M to replace the cigar, but I would tell them of my adventure and see if they offer.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I wouldn't expect anything from them. Afterall it's not their fault your cigar was stuck, she did put one in to check the size. If you like the tube, keep it and put smaller cigars in there. You shouldn't have anything near a tight fit in a tube, it should be able to move around freely. 

Lesson learned I suppose. They may feel sympathy and give you one or give you a discount. I'd just go in, buy another cigar, and recount your story as you're checking out or before hand. Never know what happens.


----------



## Vantage (Jun 7, 2012)

I did exactly that believe it or not and I did get the cigar out but it does have a little bit of cap damage from messing with it. Ill try to smoke it but I might get bits of the wrapper or tobacco in my mouth so if that happens ill take it as a loss. Honestly I figure I can give up one cigar rather then destroying the tube which I can use for small ring cigars in the futurejust as you said. I might mention what happened to the B&M owner but at this point I wont really worry about "asking" for a replacement... I guess I was just a little frustrated. 

Thanks for the advice guys


----------

